# Is there any way that a Muslim brother could become a 360 degree mason?



## L1F3_L0N6_5TUD3NT (Jun 9, 2013)

I am curious if a Muslim brother can be a knight because he is not Christian?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jun 9, 2013)

"I am curious if a Muslim brother can be a knight because he is not Christian?"

• I've been told by the Companions in my RAM Chapter and some of the brethren here that one must be a defender of, and a professing Christian to be a member of any Priory/Commandery of Knights Templar.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 9, 2013)

L1F3_L0N6_5TUD3NT said:


> I am curious if a Muslim brother can be a knight because he is not Christian?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



To the best of my greater limited knowlege, there is no such thing as a 360 degree Mason. Numbered degrees within the Ancient Accepted Scottish Rite stop at 32 degrees, with the 33rd degree being honorary.

Any God fearing man can be receive the "Order of the Temple" within the York Rite. However, whomever receives this order must profess the "defense of Christianity"... Therefore most non-Christians do not receive the final three Orders(degrees) of YR.


----------



## widows son (Jun 9, 2013)

"Any God fearing man can be receive the "Order of the Temple" within the York Rite. However, whomever receives this order must profess the "defense of Christianity"... Therefore most non-Christians do not receive the final three Orders(degrees) of YR."

• How far does that go though? I would defend any good standing Christian, and I see the happiness and guidance Christianity can bring to people, so I surely wouldn't want to so it gone, does that make me eligible for membership?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 9, 2013)

widows son said:


> "Any God fearing man can be receive the "Order of the Temple" within the York Rite. However, whomever receives this order must profess the "defense of Christianity"... Therefore most non-Christians do not receive the final three Orders(degrees) of YR."
> 
> • How far does that go though? I would defend any good standing Christian, and I see the happiness and guidance Christianity can bring to people, so I surely wouldn't want to so it gone, does that make me eligible for membership?



I can not go into the details of the actual commitment or obligation. I suppose that you can "take it" as far as you deem it. I don't know many non-Christians that would defend Christianity at "all costs" though...


----------



## widows son (Jun 9, 2013)

"I can not go into the details of the actual commitment or obligation. I suppose that you can "take it" as far as you deem it. I don't know many non-Christians that would defend Christianity at "all costs" though..."

• I gotcha. My family is Christian so I would defend them and their belief and same goes with my friends and my brethren. I respect it for what it is and stands for, and what Christ represents, but that's as far as I go. Maybe as time goes I may have a change of heart.


----------



## widows son (Jun 9, 2013)

• Oh, and thank you for your insight Bro. Stewart.


----------



## L1F3_L0N6_5TUD3NT (Jun 9, 2013)

By 360 degree mason which I'm sure is "slang" if you will means someone who went both York and Scottish rites but I understand what you mean and I heard this as well about having to profess Christianity but I appreciate the clarification as far as Templar... Thanks much brother


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR (Jun 10, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> To the best of my greater limited knowlege, there is no such thing as a 360 degree Mason. Numbered degrees within the Ancient Accepted Scottish Rite stop at 32 degrees, with the 33rd degree being honorary.


The 33Â° is not honorary.  It is called "the 33rd and last degree of Scottish Rite Masonry."  This is a common mistake because of the title of the degree, which is "Inspector General Honorary," to make it clear that the holder is not an active member of the Supreme Council.  It is the "Inspector General" title that is honorary, not the degree.



> Any God fearing man can be receive the "Order of the Temple" within the York Rite. However, whomever receives this order must profess the "defense of Christianity"... Therefore most non-Christians do not receive the final three Orders(degrees) of YR.


This is currently being discussed in the York Rite section.  The web site of the Grand Commandery says otherwise; it clearly states you must profess a belief in the Christian religion.  It says so in the FAQ's, it says so on the online petition, and it says so repeatedly in the downloadable information pamphlet.  The terms "Christian man" and "Christian Mason" are used over and over, but nowhere does it say that merely being willing to defend Christianity is sufficient.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 10, 2013)

L1F3_L0N6_5TUD3NT said:


> I am curious if a Muslim brother can be a knight because he is not Christian?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile




I've been told that if you're willing to defend the Christian Faith as if it were your own then yes, you could join. I'm not saying I agree with it, but that's what I've been told.


----------



## L1F3_L0N6_5TUD3NT (Jun 10, 2013)

I thank all of you for clearing up any misunderstandings and explaining these things respectfully 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Cookboy4200 (Jul 4, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing, bro. I petitioned for SR because I was raised on Islamic beliefs. I understand that YR is based on Christian beliefs. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jul 4, 2013)

Cookboy4200 said:


> I was wondering the same thing, bro. I petitioned for SR because I was raised on Islamic beliefs. I understand that YR is based on Christian beliefs.



The Templar degrees within YR are Christian in nature. However, the Chapter and Council degrees are unrestricted. Chapter and Council even exist in Israel.


----------



## scialytic (Jul 4, 2013)

MarkR said:


> The 33Â° is not honorary.  It is called "the 33rd and last degree of Scottish Rite Masonry."  This is a common mistake because of the title of the degree, which is "Inspector General Honorary," to make it clear that the holder is not an active member of the Supreme Council.  It is the "Inspector General" title that is honorary, not the degree.



*To be sure, you are correct. I just felt the need to expound based on some of my recent readings.*

Prior to 1897 the titles were "Active Members of the Supreme Council; Inspectors General; and Deputies." During the 1897 biennial session of the Supreme Council the Active Members of the Supreme Council were granted use of their full ceremonial titles of "Sovereign Grand Inspectors General" (which was used previously at one point in their history); and the Inspectors General were directed to affix "Honorary" to their title.

[Excerpt from "Lodge of the Double-Headed Eagle]_
"Among less important actions of this session was the council's approval of a suggestion from Inspector Nathaniel Levin of the Centennial Committee that the Northern Jurisdiction of the Scottish Rite be invited to join the Southern Jurisdiction in the centennial celebration and that 'the Grand Commander of the Northern Jurisdiction be added to the Committee.' And, concerned over Masonic dignities, in an executive session Inspector George F. Moore of Alabama moved and the council approved that Active Members should bear the full ceremonial title of 'Sovereign Grand Inspector General,' as they once did before it was eliminated, and that Honorary Members of the Supreme Council _[i.e. Inspectors General] _should affix 'Honorary' to their names." _[Addition mine.]


----------



## scialytic (Jul 4, 2013)

MarkR said:


> This is currently being discussed in the York Rite section.  The web site of the Grand Commandery says otherwise; it clearly states you must profess a belief in the Christian religion.  It says so in the FAQ's, it says so on the online petition, and it says so repeatedly in the downloadable information pamphlet.  The terms "Christian man" and "Christian Mason" are used over and over, but nowhere does it say that merely being willing to defend Christianity is sufficient.



[In response to the other Brother's question/statement]
Having recently taken my Orders, I was required to profess my faith in Jesus Christ as a Christian Mason. If you slip in through a progressive Commandery...that is yours and their understanding, but it was put very clearly to me that you MUST be a Christian and have accepted Jesus Christ as your Savior. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND going through Chapter & Council if you are not a Christian. I would consider you a "360-Mason," as you put it, if you did so. (Not that I have any idea what that really means in terms of the slang you used, but you would surely be VERY WELL-ROUNDED as a MASON if you did.) Best of luck Brothers.


----------



## 2B1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I was raised in 1993. There was a brother that was raised the year before who was indeed Muslim. There were a few words substituted specifically for him. There was a Quran brought in for him. The lodge took great effort to include him, though there were some PMs that disagreed with the accommodation. It is possible. I think the real answer lies in if the lodge is willing to find a way to be inclusive. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## scialytic (Jul 5, 2013)

2B1 said:


> I was raised in 1993. There was a brother that was raised the year before who was indeed Muslim. There were a few words substituted specifically for him. There was a Quran brought in for him. The lodge took great effort to include him, though there were some PMs that disagreed with the accommodation. It is possible. I think the real answer lies in if the lodge is willing to find a way to be inclusive.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



It is definitely not an issue with the Craft Lodge. The Commandery (Knight Templar) is indeed another story and what I was referring to (see above).


----------



## CDB123 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Is there any way that a Muslim brother could b*



Bro. Stewart said:


> To the best of my greater limited knowlege, there is no such thing as a 360 degree Mason. Numbered degrees within the Ancient Accepted Scottish Rite stop at 32 degrees, with the 33rd degree being honorary.
> 
> Any God fearing man can be receive the "Order of the Temple" within the York Rite. However, whomever receives this order must profess the "defense of Christianity"... Therefore most non-Christians do not receive the final three Orders(degrees) of YR.



It  takes 360 degrees  To complete  the circle ,,  also in the words I Albert Pike , he stated there was no need to add the rest  of the degrees   Because  to him they seem to repeat ..... Also look into the Memphis Rite . Peace 


Peace


----------



## scialytic (Oct 28, 2013)

Doh!!! Double-post...


----------



## scialytic (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Is there any way that a Muslim brother could b*

Could you please provide the cite for Ill:.S:.G:.C:.Pike writing that there are 360 degrees in Masonry and he didn't include the rest because they are repetitive. I also believe the Memphis Rite ends at less than 100 degrees (which I believe he accepted Memphis Rite as a legit body *during his time*, but I am remiss to provide a source for that statement...though I also believe he was in cordial correspondence with the then-Master of it...Yarker?).

I am hard-pressed to believe there are 360 degrees of all rites combined during his time. It is surely a reference that should be viewed without literal interpretation. As others have mentioned here, Scottish Rite incorporates several Rites...including Knights Templar and the Royal Arch. The Southern Jurisdiction used to actively confer the Cryptic Degrees of Freemasonry before S:.G:.C:.Pike decreed that they not be conferred by S:.R:.Bodies and returned to their rightful place in the York Rite (see Lodge of the Double Headed Eagle by Ill:.Bro:.Fox where he discusses Pike's term in office).

I would like to say that I like the concept of 360Â° Mason, but would be hesitant to apply it to any Brother that is not as educated and well-versed as Ill:.Bros:.Hutchens, de Hoyos, and Morris. There are no doubt many more deserving that are not seen by Brothers on the national stage (Bob Davis & Jim Tresner, for example...but a poor example since they are also well-known). There are also many other writings beyond M&D, the degrees, etc., that Pike believed were required *UNDERSTANDING* before even being completely ***INITIATED*** into the Scottish Rite...which is saying a lot and likely the reason for the reprinting of Legendas and other documents that used to be required reading that were only provided once you demonstrated the mastery of the other writings. 

So if you like that term, which I kind of do, you may consider not throwing it around so loosely.

Let me know the cite if you can recall it. I am curious to see its connection with Pike's concept of it. Thanks for sharing, by the way.


----------



## CDB123 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Is there any way that a Muslim brother could b*



scialytic said:


> Could you please provide the cite for Ill:.S:.G:.C:.Pike writing that there are 360 degrees in Masonry and he didn't include the rest because they are repetitive. I also believe the Memphis Rite ends at less than 100 degrees (which I believe he accepted Memphis Rite as a legit body *during his time*, but I am remiss to provide a source for that statement...though I also believe he was in cordial correspondence with the then-Master of it...Yarker?).
> 
> I am hard-pressed to believe there are 360 degrees of all rites combined during his time. It is surely a reference that should be viewed without literal interpretation. As others have mentioned here, Scottish Rite incorporates several Rites...including Knights Templar and the Royal Arch. The Southern Jurisdiction used to actively confer the Cryptic Degrees of Freemasonry before S:.G:.C:.Pike decreed that they not be conferred by S:.R:.Bodies and returned to their rightful place in the York Rite (see Lodge of the Double Headed Eagle by Ill:.Bro:.Fox where he discusses Pike's term in office).
> 
> ...






Peace


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Is there any way that a Muslim brother could b*

So, then, does this mean that one could be a 100grad mason or a 2π Mason, and if one is a 2π Mason, could one of those be pumpkin?


----------



## scialytic (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Is there any way that a Muslim brother could b*



BryanMaloney said:


> So, then, does this mean that one could be a 100grad mason or a 2π Mason, and if one is a 2π Mason, could one of those be pumpkin?



Only if they are carved and a lit candle is shoved in it...but then it would be a  2π Ã· 7/8 Ã— the speed of light-pumpkin Mason.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Is there any way that a Muslim brother could b*



BryanMaloney said:


> So, then, does this mean that one could be a 100grad mason or a 2π Mason, and if one is a 2π Mason, could one of those be pumpkin?



I guess I am just a 9.4247796077 radians mason.


----------

